# Does Size Matter?



## Richard O' Hara (Nov 15, 2005)

This is the "plow wife" again...I was told by my local plow dealer that the 7 1/2 foot Hiniker I just bought is just as good for my F150 as a Fisher Light Duty plow; however, when I got home and really looked at it, it is nearly twice the weight and size of the Fisher LD. The Fisher weighs about 430ish lbs and this Hiniker weighs 732 lbs.

Is this plow going to damage the frame of my '97 F150? I will only be plowing my driveway, but it is trecherous (200 yards, with curves and steep inclines). 

I use the truck to haul a couple horses, so the plow will be taken on and off quite a bit. But just wondering if the bigger, bulkier plow is too much for this truck or not. If it was, I would hope the sales guy would have let me know...because he knew I originally was looking at 7 1/2 foot Fishers...

Before I bother the guy on Thanksgiving (we're expecting a storm tonight, so if I use it he probably won't let me trade it in or switch it)...I'd like to know if this is something to worry about...


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I can't say anything about Ford as I have a 1/2 ton Dodge, but i have a Western 7' 6'' heavy duty plow on it, it weighs about 750 lbs and I havent had any trouble with it, have plowed 3 years with this set-up. My one sugestion would be to get a set of timbrens to help carry the extra weight. 
I think your Hiniker will work great for you.


----------



## Richard O' Hara (Nov 15, 2005)

*That makes me feel better...*

I just didn't expect the Hiniker to weigh so much more. I'm sure your Dodge is heavier duty, but I guess you're right, because I'll only be doing my driveway--bad as it is...


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

What cab size, and what length bed? chris


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

A Light Duty Fisher 7.6' weighs 487#

A Regular Duty Fisher 7.6' weighs 630#

If the Hiniker weighs 732#, then it will logically put more stress on your truck than either the LD or RD Fisher. If the dealer is recommending this plow for your truck, I wouldn't be overly concerned about it, though, especially since you plan to plow only your own driveway. You won't be tranporting over long distances. The additional weight only comes into play when the plow is raised. When you're plowing, most of the weight is on the ground. The extra weight COULD result in SOME added force horizontally (like hitting something) but it would be very insignificant.


----------



## Richard O' Hara (Nov 15, 2005)

*Length of truck*

6 ft Extended Cab


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I would get a set of timberns, that should help with the weight on the front axle.

Good luck Mike


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

i would have to say that your plow is big for your truck, even if your just plowing your drive way, if you think about it, how many people just say im going to plow my own, and end up doing their friends or driving down the street to get milk??? i would say trade that plow in and get a light duty plow to replace it, that plow on your truck, is making your wheels tow in, and your front end sag so bad that the tires rub, or the plow frame is low to the ground, now im not tring to bash your set up. i plowed with a 1500 gmc, i know how much it cost me to fix it all the time,,,, i would rec. a meyer stl 7.5 they are made for the f-150, and unlike the fisher (i have one myself 9ft) the meyer slt is the same hight of a heavey duty plow, the fisher is nice, but not tall enough as far as im concerned!!!!!! please dont think im bashing you ... im just talking from experiance... hope this helps you.. good luck with it....


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

As stated earlier, Timbens will help your front end, (maybe a set for the back to help with your horse trailer). IMHO, the Hiniker is fine. The extra weight will help you do a better job cleaning the driveway. Just be careful, I'm sure you will be as this is your truck. Plow with the storm, every 3 inchs and you should not have any problems.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

He is a sales guy and you are a woman. Chances are he sold you the most expen$ive that he had in stock. You should go with the lighter one in my opinion.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

no offense intended, but i would agree with Reaper on this one.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

I have to disagree. Althought the lighter one would be better I think you'll be just fine. Around these parts in michigan everyone and there brother has a plow and most are 7.5 footers and what are they on? Yup 1/2 ton trucks. They seem to handle them just fine and the fact that your not gonna do much besides your own drive I wouldn't worry about it one bit. If my lil s-10 can handle an old school(heavy) 7 foot plow. I'm sure a half ton can handle a 7.5 footer.


----------



## zsqure (Dec 7, 2002)

I would look at the front axle capacity on your truck, if it is not high enough, go with a pair of airbags in the coil springs, been there 9 years ago, done that. The boss got a "new F150" in 1996 it was the new '97 model. There was no snowplow subframe available for that truck at that time, only the F250 model had a subframe available. Got out the torch, welder and "engineered" a custom subframe worked great for 5 years transfered it to 3 trucks during that time, all were the same F150 and not the 7700lb gvw model.:redbounce


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

well honey you should know as for the plow its the weight you need to be concerned about you dont want to wreck your front end


----------

